# www.realage.com



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't usually post here or lurk, but my girlfriend from work and I are trying to shed a few pounds, so I've been checking out different information. Anyway, I've gotten home a few times to see Dr. Mehmet OZ on Oprah. He seems to be very straight forward in his answers and has some good advice. Check out www.realage.com. They have a calculation that will give you your real age with regards to your general physical shape/health. Plus it has a lot of good information and links. I'm starting to do their 20 minute workout.


----------

